# Craftsman Router 315.17460



## GARY1999 (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone have an idea where I can obtaina manual for 315.17460. I have tried sears but router too old

Thanks Much

Gary


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Gary, I've got one for a 315.17480 if you're interested. It's "close" and I"m assuming they aren't that different. Let me know and I'll send it to you.

Brian


----------



## GARY1999 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Router Manual*



BrianS said:


> Gary, I've got one for a 315.17480 if you're interested. It's "close" and I"m assuming they aren't that different. Let me know and I'll send it to you.
> 
> Brian


Brian:

That would be great. [email protected]

Thanks Much
Gary


----------



## scootercat (Jan 11, 2009)

*Manual for 315.17460*



GARY1999 said:


> Anyone have an idea where I can obtaina manual for 315.17460. I have tried sears but router too old
> 
> Thanks Much
> 
> Gary


I can make a copy of the manual for you. [email protected]


----------



## Golfcrazed (Jan 1, 2010)

if you still have a copy of the 315.17460 router manual, I sure could use one. [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## twin1of2brent (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello golfcrazed,
I am brand new on this website so I hope I am doing this right. Do you have the Sears
315.17460 router manual. I sure would appreciate a copy. Does this router do the work you hoped it would? It was cheap so I really don't expect much, hope I will be surprised.
Thank you for your help,
Brent


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brent

It's very old post but you are in luck you can find one on the forum
here ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/28237-craftsman-315-17460-a.html

===



twin1of2brent said:


> Hello golfcrazed,
> I am brand new on this website so I hope I am doing this right. Do you have the Sears
> 315.17460 router manual. I sure would appreciate a copy. Does this router do the work you hoped it would? It was cheap so I really don't expect much, hope I will be surprised.
> Thank you for your help,
> Brent


----------

